# question about leaders & fly lines for beach snook



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I am taking a trip to Sanibel in a few weeks and I need to get everything ready. DO you guys use floating or clear sinking tip fly lines for snook in clear surf? Is a 30lb Fluro tippet on mono leader sufficient or should I use Fl leader as well? What is a good leader formula if you were going to tie your own? Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I use an all floating line and usually a 12' leader....all FC. If you are using an 8 wt. you would want a wingspan of 40# FC....connected to a wingspan of 20# FC.....connected to a couple feet of 30# for the bite tippet. Leaders don't have to be complex, they just have to turn the fly over.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've heard locals down there say they can identify the tourists by their use of floating lines.

Last time I was down there, the wind made fishing a floating line a complete pain in the ass. Next time I go, I'll be throwing an intermediate line for sure.

You might be well served to give Norm a call at his shop. He's a good dude and you will learn something if you visit him while you are down there.

http://normzeiglersflyshop.com/


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I fish a few islands north of Sanibel, but I think it's similar. I use a 7, or even a 6, weight outfit. Floating line and longish leader. I only fly fish the beach when there is essentially no or low surf. Otherwise you need a basket, etc, etc. Anyway, in the calm conditions that I fish, I use the little rods and flouro. I throw very small minnow flies and use 20# flouro bite tippet. You can get away with the 20# only on a light rod and you have to retie often, but I think it helps my small flies look better. Also, I use a floating line, but a tiny bit of lead wire on the fly to keep it down. It's all sight fishing when I do it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

All Fluorocarbon leader system. Light tippets produce better bite. What's the rod and flyline you will be using?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2017)

#7, #8 or #9 weight with a clear intermediate fly line, 5' Airflo intermediate leader, short piece of fluorocarbon to match leader end, class tippet of #10-12 lb & a bite tippet of #20 fluoro for more strikes for those new to snookin' on the beach & up to #25 lb or even #30 if losing too many flies, Spanish macks or if the waters dirty.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Shadowcast said:


> I use an all floating line and usually a 12' leader....all FC. If you are using an 8 wt. you would want a wingspan of 40# FC....connected to a wingspan of 20# FC.....connected to a couple feet of 30# for the bite tippet. Leaders don't have to be complex, they just have to turn the fly over.


Define wingspan?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Define wingspan?


Guessing short & portly with 5' of #40 + 5' of #20 + 2' of #30 = 12'. Mine would be closer to 6' + 6' + 2' = 14' which is just under the 20' mark standing back from the water needed to keep shadows off the water, which only has a short amount of fly line to reach the surf. Of course at the end of beach fly fishing in early afternoon when temps are upper 90's; 12' or even just 8'to 9' of leader is about all that's needed for a wrist flick roll cast to get a fly in the water in front of a snook.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The most important part is make sure you fish right against the beach as that's where the snook will be. And if your fishing from the beach watch your back cast.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Define wingspan?


It's a John Kumiski term for his leader formula. LOL


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

I use a clear tip intermediate (rio) with 8 feet of straight 30# flouro.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Rio clear tip intermediate is a great fishing line for the surf.


----------

